# GM Plans to Revolutionize Urban Travel



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Get real ENVI or whatever they call it is interesting but it will never get produced. Even if it does it will be as about useful as a Segway, just try getting it registered for use on a public roadway.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I can see it being a city car with limited highway access. If they plan the future right, I visualize designated low speed lanes on interstates for short commutes for these things. They have HOV lanes in some places for vehicles with 2 or more people that usually are not congested at all.


----------

